# Lap on Monday - Need Good Vibes!



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I was officially diagnosed with endo 9 years ago during a laparoscopy...next Monday 12/3 I'm having another lap, as 3 Gastros have referred me back to my OBGYN to take another look. 4 doctors suspect I have several adhesions from the first surgery, possibly wreaking havoc on my IBS (I've had IBS for 16 years). I was fine with the idea of a 2nd lap, until my doc told me yesterday that he is "worried" and "concerned" about what it looks like in my abdomen.One of the things he mentioned was about how he couldn't do anything about scar tissue on my bowel. In the 9 years since my first lap, there hasn't been any advances in laps to make it safer? He replied that the only advances have been in the types of surgeries done via lap. Of course now my IBS is kicking in - need some good vibes sent my way if anyone gets a chance!Thanks!Karen


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Karen - Just wanted to wish you good luck on your lap. next week. Did they use the laser when you had your surgery last time? I don't know how long they've been using that, but I know that it is supposed to be safer than older methods of removing endo (like cutting it out). I don't know about removing it from the bowel though. My doc said he wasn't able to get all of mine out either. Anyway, good vibes are coming your way!!!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Karen, i wanted to wish you luck! i hope everything turns out ok,let us know how you do. I think this is why my dr has waited on the lap,i also know alot of women who had it done,and then the second time around they found the endo hiding! gods! good luck hun







Krissyhave you been doing anything else for the endo?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Karen,I'll say a prayer for you now. I had a 2nd lap in April. They found no more endo, but lots of scar tissue/adhesions. I feel great now that they cut them out. Keep us posted!JEN


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Karen. Will be sending good vibes your way for Monday.


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

Thanks to you all! I hope I feel as good as you, Jen.Sherlock - I can't get to the movies, but could you recommend some good ones out on video?Karen


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Good vibes sent.







(can't you hear the song "Good vibrations" in your head?


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Karen,I've had 2 laps within a couple years for adhesions. My first doctor closed me up and did nothing except say hysterectomy. The second doctor wanted to at least try and he did remove alot of adhesions. He did explain that lasers have to be used VERY carefully around the intestinal area due to the heat they project. But they also use some type of a tool that strips the adhesions/endo off the bowel. So I think your doctor was just being very honest about using a laser around your intestines. I had no problems after mine, had my ovary unstuck off my left colon, felt good for a while, but as you know, they come back after a while. I did hear though there are advances in using something that they put in you that keeps adhesions etc...from reforming or slowing the growth. Hang in there things may not be as hopeless as you think. I'll keep you in my prayers. Brenda


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Karen,Sending my most positive thoughts and wishes to you tomorrowFay


----------

